# Car requirements? Mileage, Year etc?



## pressence101 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hello,

I am a taxi driver in the North Bay area in California thinking of buying a car for doing Uber. Just wondering if Uber requires your car to be over a certain year and under a certain amount of miles? I can't seem to find any information on this.
Thanks a lot


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

<10 years old, 4 doors

Otherwise in decent shape as well, have to send in pics for them to approve.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2014)

Check out NYC vehicle requirements for an idea of car/age requirements 
http://www.driveubernyc.com/cars/


----------



## pressence101 (Nov 15, 2014)

Ahh great thanks a lot!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2014)

Full list of vehicles(NYC)

http://www.driveubernyc.com/vehicles/full-list


----------



## pressence101 (Nov 15, 2014)

I was actually looking at a Saab 9-3. But according to that list it is "not accepted"


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2014)

pressence101 said:


> I was actually looking at a Saab 9-3. But according to that list it is "not accepted"


You can email Uber directly and they will most likely accept it. Ask before you buy


----------



## Elite Uber Driver (Nov 15, 2014)

I have never seen any mileage requirement for any Uber service.


----------

